# AFX #8 Yellow/Black Dodge Magnum Body Wanted...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

or if you have them in different colors , let me know if you have one for sale or trade. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

thers always a few of those on ebay.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be reproducing the dodge charger,magnum,510 and matador AFX bodies in the next week or so.I really hope to spark some interest with these.
Dragjet Resins
Chris Rolph


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
That Charger, is that the JL style with or without the blower or the early 70's AFX version? Thanks, rr. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Chris, Count me in for a couple of the Magnums... Can't wait to see them...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

early 70's style,like the rebel charger.Cant wait to get these going!Check out my latest offerings on e-bay.my id is "slotter13".
Chris


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Drag,

let me know about those dodge magnum body.

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dragula said:


> early 70's style,like the rebel charger.Cant wait to get these going!Check out my latest offerings on e-bay.my id is "slotter13".
> Chris


Man, you are making some very high quality, beautiful looking bodies and chassis. Great job!

MIke U


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Magnum mold is being poured tonight,should be ready in a day or so.
Chris


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Chris, any cahnce those 70s AFX style chargers will be available in "Rebel Charger Orange" ? I know of a few sources that have the flags and numbers.


Chet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thats a big 10-4!
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Chris, Ok so if I read this right, you are going to make a few "Rebel Orange" chargers?? If that is the case, put me on the list for one. I have an Ideal, but would really like to have one for a t-jet...:thumbsup:

Thanks in advanced... Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The charger body is going to be for the afx type chassis.
Chris


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Man thats a bummer... but it is what it is... I would still like to be put on the list. Thanks. 

Jeff


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hey red73mustang, would you be interested in sharing your sources for the Rebel Charger flags and numbers?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Magnums are ready.*

:thumbsup: Check 'em out!
Chris
Dragjet Resins


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very Nice.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Chris, :thumbsup: Man as always your castings are masterpieces. :thumbsup: How do I go about getting a couple from you?? Or do I have to wait until you list them on e-pay and take my chances???  Let me know. Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be selling them 2 ways
unfinished kit<you remove flashing and install glass>12.00
finished kit,detailed and ready-15.00
Chris


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just picked up some of Chris's Magnum bodies. One word - AWESOME!!


Some of the more popular NASCAR drivers that attempted to make the Magnum competitive are:
-Richard Petty (Hail to the King!)
-Marty Robbins
-Neil Bonnett
-Buddy Arrington
The aerodynamics of the Magnum sucked!! Chrysler tried to help the front end by sloping the headlight covers. woo-hoo. That massive grille and the rear end that lifted at speed made it impossible to be competitive. Kyle Petty made it work for him, he won the first race he ever drove in with one!! It was the ARCA support race prior to the Daytona 500.

As far as the AFX Magnum body goes, I love 'em! They handle great! And Chris's have molded in bumpers and are lighter!

If you are interested in seeing some of the Magnums go to:
http://www.magnumgt.com/
There are pictures of street Magnums and race Magnums.

Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Chris' work on that Magnum body looks awesome. I really like the Magnum slot car bodies that I have but the 1:1 versions marked a very low point in Mopar (and automotive) history when "Corinthian Leather" became a bigger selling point than performance motors. So-called "performance packages" mostly consisted of trim and paint changes and phrases like "lean burn" replaced "hemi" and "scat pack." When Chrysler reused the legendary Daytona nameplate on what was basically an econobox with a tricked ot four banger I totally gave up on Mopar as a performance brand. But things have improved so much in the past 15 years with American branded cars. Things like fuel economy and emissions and sky high insurance premiums really don't seem to bother us anymore and we're now living in the second coming of the muscle car era.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Wes,
You have a PM.
Marty


WesJY said:


> or if you have them in different colors , let me know if you have one for sale or trade.
> 
> Thanks
> Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,

Great lookin' mold. How do I get them? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

E-mail me,or call me at 859-356-1566
Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris, 
Email me @ [email protected].
Thanks, rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris,

Please email me @ [email protected]. 

I am interested in magnum body.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*Stickers for rebel chargers...*

this website has all kinds of stickers (rebel charger, etc.. ) he only sells stickers not waterslide decals. 

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> this website has all kinds of stickers (rebel charger, etc.. ) he only sells stickers not waterslide decals.
> 
> http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/



Wished he offered them as waterslides as well. rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wished he offered them as waterslides as well. rr



yeah me too..

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wes and RR,my latest shipment of resin came in,nearly frozen!I tried to use it but it crystallized terribly.The warehouse assured me they will have a fresh batch here by monday,tuesday at the latest.This has not been a good weekend for casting!
Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> Wes and RR,my latest shipment of resin came in,nearly frozen!I tried to use it but it crystallized terribly.The warehouse assured me they will have a fresh batch here by monday,tuesday at the latest.This has not been a good weekend for casting!
> Chris


Chris,
No problem. I'm not ready to do them anyway.  rr


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey all, first post here... Dragula,Are you the one who does the Tjet Demon Resin body, if not, who does?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*Sweet Magnum Resin Body by Dragula*

Hey Chris,

I just got the dodge magnum resin body (yellow) and put it on srt chassis oh man it looks sweet and fast with no problem! it looks like professional made by factory (just aweome job on the body and details not like cheap A$$ from one guy that I bought a while ago on ebay first try and broke like a glass - but this one magnum i crashed alot and raced it for an hour no problem!). Just FYI... 

Thanks man!!
Wes

Chris - I emailed you with more question - please read them when you have time. thanks.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Wes,I try hard to bring a quality product at a reasonable price.
Chris
:thumbsup:


WesJY said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I just got the dodge magnum resin body (yellow) and put it on srt chassis oh man it looks sweet and fast with no problem! it looks like professional made by factory (just aweome job on the body and details not like cheap A$$ from one guy that I bought a while ago on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> first try and broke like a glass - but this one magnum i crashed alot and raced it for an hour no problem!). Just FYI...
> 
> ...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

Chris,
Mine came the other day. Couldn't believe them. Great casts, I'll send you my wish list.  :thumbsup: Thanks, Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Chris,
> Mine came the other day. Couldn't believe them. Great casts, I'll send you my wish list.  :thumbsup: Thanks, Dave


Roadrner,

I am curious - what color did you ask for? 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> Roadrner,
> 
> I am curious - what color did you ask for?
> 
> Wes



Wes,
Mine were white because I'll paint them. They do look great, minimal flash cleanup. Will get the paint and baremetal foil ready in a week or two. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Mine were white because I'll paint them. They do look great, minimal flash cleanup. Will get the paint and baremetal foil ready in a week or two. :thumbsup: rr



COOL.. Post the pix when you are done. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> COOL.. Post the pix when you are done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Will do. Layed down the primer on the bods last night. Hope to clean that tonight and put on a couple of coats of color. One I plan on doing as the Marty Robbins #42 stocker, the other I'm still debating. Those bods are sweet. Chris does one he** of a job casting. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you for the kind words about my castings.I try to do as good as I possibly can for my customers,thanks again! :thumbsup: 



roadrner said:


> Will do. Layed down the primer on the bods last night. Hope to clean that tonight and put on a couple of coats of color. One I plan on doing as the Marty Robbins #42 stocker, the other I'm still debating. Those bods are sweet. Chris does one he** of a job casting. :thumbsup: rr


----------

